# CHECK ENGINE LIGHT



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

While driving back home my check engine light came on , the manual states don't drive fast when light on . I already sched. an appointment for the 50K maint. & told them of the light . I'm hoping this won't pan out to be anything majoir. on the way in town , I was running a bit late & had to turnaround & go back to the house , so I did "get on it " (tach going to about 6K a couple of times ) to make up some time , car ran fine , but when I started the car on the way back home the light came on right away . takes off ok & can't hear anything , I hope this motor isn't finicky if you rev it up a couple of times . any check engine light possibilities ?


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

I will bet O2


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

At 50k it could be a lot of things. I dont want to scare you but it could be as bad as something like a torque convertor or something as small as a vacuum line.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: CHECK ENGINE LIGHT (tdiboy4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdiboy4* »_While driving back home my check engine light came on , the manual states don't drive fast when light on . I already sched. an appointment for the 50K maint. & told them of the light . I'm hoping this won't pan out to be anything majoir. on the way in town , I was running a bit late & had to turnaround & go back to the house , so I did "get on it " (tach going to about 6K a couple of times ) to make up some time , car ran fine , but when I started the car on the way back home the light came on right away . takes off ok & can't hear anything , I hope this motor isn't finicky if you rev it up a couple of times . any check engine light possibilities ?

as the poster above me just stated, could be anything. do you notice anything different in the operation of the car or engine? do you notice the car stays in 4th when on the highway?
also if you're trying to go easy on the car, why are you taking it up to 6k on the tach?







i never do that even when i'm in a hurry. are you drag racing the car or something?








easiest solution would be to have a friend run a scan for you. at least you can tell if the problem can affect whether you continue to drive the car or not. FYI many auto parts stores do free OBD-II scans. Ideally you'd want a VAG-COM, but OBD-II will suffice. Autozone, Schucks, Pep Boys, Napa, these places all do free OBD-II scans if i'm not mistaken.


_Modified by BabyFoodYellowGTI at 11:17 AM 1-6-2009_


----------



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

Service advisor called & said it was the torque converter , called Warranty Co. (Western General )& warranty co. is sending someone to inspect it (guess they're balking on picking up the tab) .


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (tdiboy4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdiboy4* »_Service advisor called & said it was the torque converter , called Warranty Co. (Western General )& warranty co. is sending someone to inspect it (guess they're balking on picking up the tab) . 

haha, as they will. a TC job for a new replacement can run upwards of $3.5k, a rebuild job (works most of the time) will run you somewhere in the neighborhood of $2k, if not warrantied.
hope you get it cleared through warranty dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

Service advisor called & said the Warranty inspectoe checked it out & verified that it needed replacemant , then after further inspection told them to replace a CV joint (at their expense !) WHASSUP W/ that ? Told me would be a 3 day job (called this past Thursday) so best case scenario is car will be ready by Wednesday .


----------

